# Updating EOI after receiving invitation



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi,
My current PTE score gives me 10 points and I am about to submit my EOI. However, I am trying to give another PTE to get enough score to get me 20 points. My question is, can I update my EOI once I have received the invitation (in case I manage to score 20 points out of PTE)?
Thanks.
Regards


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi,
> My current PTE score gives me 10 points and I am about to submit my EOI. However, I am trying to give another PTE to get enough score to get me 20 points. My question is, can I update my EOI once I have received the invitation (in case I manage to score 20 points out of PTE)?
> Thanks.
> Regards


Of Course Yes. You could do that. In case if there is a change in the overall point of your submitted EOI the DoE will change sub-sequently.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Of Course Yes. You could do that. In case if there is a change in the overall point of your submitted EOI the DoE will change sub-sequently.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K


I am sorry what is "DoE" mate? And does that mean that my application will be re-assessed at DIBP?

Thanks much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

muhammad_1990 said:


> I am sorry what is "DoE" mate? And does that mean that my application will be re-assessed at DIBP?
> 
> Thanks much.


DOE means date of effect

Say you have applied on 1st March with 60 points and 10 points for PTE
Your date of effect is 1st March

Now you score 20 points in PTE and you update the same today , your total points will increase to 70 but your date of effect will no longer be 1st March 2017 but will become 21st April 2017

So whenever there is a change in the points, the date of effect also changes to the date when the point change has taken effect

You will loose the 50 days advantage you had earlier

It has nothing to do with reassessment at DIBP. 
That will be done anyway whether you change the points or not to check that all the details you gave were correct in the EOI or not
This is just to see where you are in the queue if they release limited number of invites to applicants with the same points.
The earlier applicant gets invite earlier if both have same points.

I hope it clears your doubts

Cheers


----------



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> DOE means date of effect
> 
> Say you have applied on 1st March with 60 points and 10 points for PTE
> Your date of effect is 1st March
> ...


Perfectly explained! Thanks a lot mate


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi,
> My current PTE score gives me 10 points and I am about to submit my EOI. However, I am trying to give another PTE to get enough score to get me 20 points. My question is, can I update my EOI once I have received the invitation (in case I manage to score 20 points out of PTE)?
> Thanks.
> Regards


Once you receive the EOI, if I am not mistaken, the EOI is locked and no more changes are allowed 

Moreover, once you have been invited, you get no advantage by increasing the PTE Score, even if it is allowed.
Unless you want to reject that invitation for some reason and want a fresh invite

If you accept the invite While submitting the visa application to DIBP, you can give your better score

Experienced members may correct me if I am wrong

Cheers


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

I am unsure if I understand your question correctly but contrary to kbjan26's statement I believe you can *not* alter your EOI once you have received an invitation to apply for a visa.

You are free to modify your EOI *before* you have received an invitation. But once you have been invited to apply for a visa your EOI is being locked, not allowing any further changes. And you have 60 days to lodge a visa and provide evidence that all claims you made in regards of points are valid.

If you wish to make changes to your EOI (i.e. correct some points you mistakenly have claimed) you'll need to let the 60 days pass, adjust your EOI and then wait for another invitation.

But in your case I don't see how that would make sense. There is no need to upgrade your points if you already have received an invitation.


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> DOE means date of effect
> 
> Say you have applied on 1st March with 60 points and 10 points for PTE
> Your date of effect is 1st March
> ...


Personally, I would opt for the 70 points strategy even if that might reset your DoE. You may want to check out the statistics on border.gov.au. By far the most invitations are issued to people with 65 points, therefore, with 70 points, you would score above average which may lead to a faster invitation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi,
> My current PTE score gives me 10 points and I am about to submit my EOI. However, I am trying to give another PTE to get enough score to get me 20 points. My question is, can I update my EOI once I have received the invitation (in case I manage to score 20 points out of PTE)?
> Thanks.
> Regards


First : You can update EOI as many times you want and you should if circumstances changes as DIBP says. If DIBP invites you and you didn't kept up to date about your situation, it could have issues with your visa process.

2nd: You won't get invite if you have low PTE score. Now if you get invite with the current 10 points, there is no point to do PTE again or tell DIBP that you got more, since you are already invited.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Edit: 70 points DOE today is infinite times better than 60 points DOE of 10 million years ago. Because, after all the 70 pointers are invited, then 65 and then finally the 60 pointers will be invited. DOE only matters when there are 100 70 pointers are waiting and they need to be sorted and invited based on DOE.


----------



## muhammad_1990 (Apr 19, 2017)

seventyseven said:


> I am unsure if I understand your question correctly but contrary to kbjan26's statement I believe you can *not* alter your EOI once you have received an invitation to apply for a visa.
> 
> You are free to modify your EOI *before* you have received an invitation. But once you have been invited to apply for a visa your EOI is being locked, not allowing any further changes. And you have 60 days to lodge a visa and provide evidence that all claims you made in regards of points are valid.
> 
> ...


Hi seventyseven! Thanks a lot for your detailed reply. Really appreciate that. You have said that there is no need to upgrade your points if you already have received an invitation. My question is: "Does receiving an invitation means you have got the visa" ? I know it doesn't mean that but is it a sort of guarantee that you WILL certainly get it?

Thanks.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi seventyseven! Thanks a lot for your detailed reply. Really appreciate that. You have said that there is no need to upgrade your points if you already have received an invitation. My question is: "Does receiving an invitation means you have got the visa" ? I know it doesn't mean that but is it a sort of guarantee that you WILL certainly get it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards


Once you have got the invite, there are very high chances that you will get the PR
But there can never be anything called Certain as far as Immigration department is concerned 
One of the biggest unknown factor maybe your medical examination which you and the other members applying with you have to clear to the satisfaction of the department 

After getting the invite, you have to submit your application to DIBP with the fees who will verify all the documents you have submitted to get your EOI plus additional documents they require.

If they find everything is in order, they will issue the PR

There is a very detailed thread which you must read which will explain everything in simple layman terms

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html#post12199025

If you have doubts even after going through this thread, I am sure the members will clarify them for you

Cheers


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

No worries, mate. Once you have received an invitation, chances that your application is being granted are quite good *if and ONLY if* you have been perfectly honest in your application regarding work, education and english skills, if you can prove everything you have claimed points for with evidence, namely:

- official reference letters, pay slips, bank statements, contracts for every job in your work history,
- a skills assessment that was completed by an authorized association (ACS, EA, ...) *before* you submitted your EOI,
- a IELTS certificate (or equal) that was issued *before* you submitted your EOI,
- official diploma exams, certificates and academic transcripts to prove your education history

and if you don't have any medical issues or convictions listed in your PCC. If not, then chances are that the DIBP will find out and you might get your application rejected. But usually your CO will give you a chance you to provide further information or evidence if anything is unclear.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi,
> My current PTE score gives me 10 points and I am about to submit my EOI. However, I am trying to give another PTE to get enough score to get me 20 points. My question is, can I update my EOI once I have received the invitation (in case I manage to score 20 points out of PTE)?
> Thanks.
> Regards


i dont think you can edit an EOI once invite is issued

what you can do is create a new eoi and claim points as per the new PTE scores; but what is the purpose of editing an eoi if you have already received an invite ?? do you want to claim less points for experience and make up for that using better PTE score ??


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi seventyseven! Thanks a lot for your detailed reply. Really appreciate that. You have said that there is no need to upgrade your points if you already have received an invitation. My question is: "Does receiving an invitation means you have got the visa" ? I know it doesn't mean that but is it a sort of guarantee that you WILL certainly get it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards


Receiving an invitation does not guarantee that you will get a visa. However if you can provide satisfactory evidence of the points you have claimed and you pass the health and character tests, you should not need to worry.


----------



## ragz_143 (May 25, 2017)

Dear experts, I have couple of challenges because of my ignorance. My total points are 75+5 under class 190. I have got an invite recently and was about to file sponsorship. Unfortunately I realised that couple of dates in my employment history in EOI are overlapped.

Dates in EOI
From: 01/04/2009 to 31/12/2009 
Correct dates: 01/05/2009 to 30/12/2009

Second mistake:
Dates in EOI: 
From 31/12/2009 to 15/05/2015
Correct dates: 31/12/2009 and 15/05/2010.

Although the biggest mistake is of 5 years from 2010-2015, I have another relevant employment experience.

I did check all these errors after receiving invite. I did change dates in EOI as required but skill set support team said, EOI data is locked after receiving invite.

My confusion now is

1) shall I go ahead and accept invite or not 
2) changes in EOI are shown in report downloaded from EOI site, so new data is reflective?
3) nsw website says, for any corrections after paying visa fee for state sponsorship we may email them.

Note: in any case, all changes in dates are not effecting my total points.

Thanks in advance for your kind help.


----------



## ragz_143 (May 25, 2017)

Thank you all! I got positive response and my application is approved. We can edit EOI as long points do not change after receiving invite provided you have documented claims of everything.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Is dual EOI submission possible and Can I suspend EOI after invitation?
Pls clarify,If I apply for EOI in 489 and got a invite in same, Can I able to submit another EOI in 190 after that?
Actually I want to proceed in 190 but as 1st July is near, hence I do not want to take risk to wait for my 190 eligibility completion, therefore applied for 489 EOI before 1st July 2017.


----------



## ragz_143 (May 25, 2017)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi,
> My current PTE score gives me 10 points and I am about to submit my EOI. However, I am trying to give another PTE to get enough score to get me 20 points. My question is, can I update my EOI once I have received the invitation (in case I manage to score 20 points out of PTE)?
> Thanks.
> Regards


In my view there is no need to retake PTE or update score as you already received an invite. Scores or total DIBP points are only for EOI invitation.


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

muhammad_1990 said:


> Hi seventyseven! Thanks a lot for your detailed reply. Really appreciate that. You have said that there is no need to upgrade your points if you already have received an invitation. My question is: "Does receiving an invitation means you have got the visa" ? I know it doesn't mean that but is it a sort of guarantee that you WILL certainly get it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards


Receiving an invitation means you get the opportunity to apply for the PR.

If you do not over claim points, provide false documents or fail the health test, you will get the PR. 

But receiving an invitation itself doesn't guarantee anything.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

If you have received an invitation, updating your English scores wouldn't make any difference. Increasing points is to increase your chances of getting an invitation


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

from what i understand, once you get the EOI,....your total points don't mean a thing....all 189 visa applications would be treated the same... be it 65 points or 90 points.....so why are you trying to increase your points?


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*SOS - Help needed regarding EOI updation after Invite*

Hi Experts (Newbienz, SeventySeven, ZaBack, Sultan, Maggie & All),

Need a bit of an urgent help!!!

I understand that we can't update EOI after receiving the invite. We will have to wait for the invite to Expire and then update EOI and wait for a fresh invite.

However, my queries are:

1. Can the invite expire after accepting the invite?
From accepting I mean - After clicking the "Apply Visa Button", and creating ImmiAccount? - 

2. Will that invite be considering expired if I dont submit the Visa app and pay the fees? 

3. After ImmiAccount is created - Can we wait for the invite to expire and update EOI?
Because in ImmiAccount page also, it is showing the invite expiry date with the Invite ID.
However, I am worried whether this creation of ImmiAccount will create any problems later when I accept the next fresh invite (with updated EOI).

Please help with all your suggestions and experiences. 

Anyone has ever seen this or faced a similar scenario (of clicking apply visa button, creating ImmiAccount and letting the invite expire and then submitting a fresh EOI with correction?)????

May be a response from you all & other seniors would help and assure me to decide whether I can let this invite expire (after accepting it & creating ImmiAccount etc.).

Thanks in anticipation.


----------

